# I can't unisnstall BattleField 1942? HELP



## Evok123 (Jul 12, 2007)

I can't seem to uninstall battlefield 1942 by going to Control Pannel>Add/Remove
And it seems to go to a scream showing all the Battlefield 1942 games and even when i selected the BF1942 to uninstall it doesn't do anything, doesn't delete just says it is Setup finished for no reason at all

Help is much need


----------



## amagnien (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok this seem to be a problem with the uninstallation files, it may be corrupted or deleted. You know Battlefield did not install any files in windows but only on the folder you mention it to install.

You will need to make a manual uninstall

*1. Go to the folder where you install Battlefield

2. Then delete it (if you got a message saying that it can't be deleted then go in the folder and delete files little by little some of them may not delete but on next windows start it will be possible to you to delete them.)

3. Go to Control Pannel>Add/Remove and click uninstall for Battlefield, it will say that it may have been deleted or move and it will ask you if you want to remove it from the list click YES
Battlefield will be remove from the Add/Remove list

4. Use a registry cleaner program to delete the registry of the game. You can use Tune Up Utilities 2008 and CC cleaner (I recommend to use both as they scan differently and will clean all) 
You can get them on the site below:
Tune Up Utilities 2008
CC cleaner

5. Then restart your PC and when back on remove the remaining files in the Battlefield folder(If there are files that could not be deleted before)*.

Thats an easy way to uninstall it.

Keep me updated if you got any other problems...


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

This happens with Battlefield 1942 because of game pack additions and mods that are added. I found out the hard way that you need to uninstall in reverse order...all the mods first then uninstall any expansion packs (Secret Weapons, Road to Rome), and then and only then does BF42 uninstall correctly.

As long as you don't ever want to reinstall you should be fine but in my particular case I wanted to reinstall and no registry cleanup tool or folder deletions or searches for all things BF42 related to delete would get past the quick "setup finished" window of hate. A full reinstall of the OS was the solution.


----------



## UnknownUK (Oct 6, 2005)

I generally use CCleaner to remove my programs, seems to me it does a better job, in my opinion at least.

You can get it from http://www.ccleaner.com absolutely free, it's probably one of the only good Registry, Uninstalling, Temp file cleaner I trust. Use with care, although it warns you and you can create backups of registries etc. It's still not wise to just go and clean everything it lets you.


----------



## amagnien (Jan 17, 2008)

UnknownUK said:


> I generally use CCleaner to remove my programs, seems to me it does a better job, in my opinion at least.
> 
> You can get it from http://www.ccleaner.com absolutely free, it's probably one of the only good Registry, Uninstalling, Temp file cleaner I trust. Use with care, although it warns you and you can create backups of registries etc. It's still not wise to just go and clean everything it lets you.


I agree with you man...


----------



## Evok123 (Jul 12, 2007)

Well using all your advise i got ride of it finally! 
I just delete it from program files then ran both CCleaner and tuneup utilities 07 registry cleaners then just removed the entry from Add/remove

Thanks All!


----------

